# Livebearers...When will she drop?



## Macky3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

So I have had fish since I was about 8 years old and I have always been passionate. Know at the age of 16, I have decided that I want to breed. I have done tones of research on fry and particular breeds of fish, but I have decided to start slow and get my experience up. I am starting to breed Mollies and Fancy Guppies that I will hopefully be able to show when I develop some lines. But I have a few questions:

1) The question that practically every livebearer breeder has...When will she drop! I have a Black Lyretail pregnant female and she is extremely round. I think she will drop in the next week or so. What are some signs that she is going into labor?
2) When showing Mollies or Fancy Guppies...what are they judged on? Obviously their fins, but what about them...?

Also, any other information that people are willing to give would be great! 
-Thank you


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mu guppies took about 1month before they gave birth and i think that is how long most livebearers Are prego.

P.S. we're teen fish keepers! Im 14.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, first off I'd get her a breeder net of some sort for when the fry are born.
Second, I think it's best to watch out for baring Guppies. I've heard AND experienced one of mine eating their young. So once she's done releasing the fry, remove her at once. 

Andd. I think it depends. It was a while before mine gave birth, but I have feeder guppies that grew into full grown guppies, and they breed in a matter of time. For fancy, I think it's about 6 weeks or so.

Oh~ I'm Also 14 cB


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

My Calico Mollies and Neon Swordtails drop every 35 days so I know to take Mom and put her into my 10 gallon around day 32... give her a rest from the incessant male attention. Each drop of fry can get bigger and bigger. OMG !! :shock: The last drop was 60+ swordtails. 
Look in the tank early morning from day 32 onward... sometimes they will drop to the bottom when born but find there way back to the surface and hang out there. I always keep several bushy plastic plants floating at the top for cover from Mom. The more you can lay at the surface the better. 
Some in here say to raise the temp for babies by a couple of degrees and to feed 3 times a day for faster growth. My 2 week ST are still only a 1/4 inch long and have increased feedings to 3x a day to see if it makes a difference. Molly babies are much bigger to begin with. 
(I will add this for others who may read this feed...or if you decide to try Swordtails too!) Swordtails HATE being put in a breeder net/box and will basically end up killing themselves from their efforts to bash their way out, remove the lid, jump... all of the above. 
If you can, move the fry as soon as you can to anything bigger you might have. They look so bored when housed in breeder nets long term and really enjoy swimming in the 10 gallon. (mine has a huge current output from my HOB and they love swirling around in the water!)


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> My Calico Mollies and Neon Swordtails drop every 35 days so I know to take Mom and put her into my 10 gallon around day 32... give her a rest from the incessant male attention. Each drop of fry can get bigger and bigger. OMG !! :shock: The last drop was 60+ swordtails.
> Look in the tank early morning from day 32 onward... sometimes they will drop to the bottom when born but find there way back to the surface and hang out there. I always keep several bushy plastic plants floating at the top for cover from Mom. The more you can lay at the surface the better.
> Some in here say to raise the temp for babies by a couple of degrees and to feed 3 times a day for faster growth. My 2 week ST are still only a 1/4 inch long and have increased feedings to 3x a day to see if it makes a difference. Molly babies are much bigger to begin with.
> (I will add this for others who may read this feed...or if you decide to try Swordtails too!) Swordtails HATE being put in a breeder net/box and will basically end up killing themselves from their efforts to bash their way out, remove the lid, jump... all of the above.
> If you can, move the fry as soon as you can to anything bigger you might have. They look so bored when housed in breeder nets long term and really enjoy swimming in the 10 gallon. (mine has a huge current output from my HOB and they love swirling around in the water!)


Good info Jakie! Thanks!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With livebearer it can get out of hand quick.
Not into showing but breeding I do it here and there(just the fancy guppies)
When the female is about to give birth she'll become shy n hide in the plants
Or some place where she can be alone
Just make sure u have enough space
For each strain of color
Breeding tank(trio)
Fry tank(1day-one month old)
Male fry tank(1-2month old)
Female fry tank(1-2 month old)
Adult male tank
Adult female tank
Yeah I don't put my female in breeder box/net
I just scope out the babies when they are born(water sprite, water lettuce And water hyacinth help the babies from being eaten)
In a year time u will have more then u can handle


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah she'll be super fat and the dot behind the belly will be black
Yeah the yellow ive bred don't show the black dot.
Moscow blue is my favorite then Moscow green, Moscow black, hb white pastel
Ribbon and last is the snakeskin and grass


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> With livebearer it can get out of hand quick.
> Not into showing but breeding I do it here and there(just the fancy guppies)
> When the female is about to give birth she'll become shy n hide in the plants
> Or some place where she can be alone
> ...


So you are saying it is best to sex and separate around 1 month to prevent early impregnation?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes 
If your into showing them/selling and breeding
Keeping the line pure


----------

